# connection usb  lightning Camera Adapter



## cillab (23 Janvier 2014)

bonjour a tous
possesseur d'un IPAD AIR  ,j'ais eu la crédulitée  d'acheter un raccord USB 
 LIGHTNING TO Camera Adapteur
Déboires AUCUNES USB n'est compatible aucun appareils photos non plus 
votre élement demande trop de puissance????
c'est vraimant du vol


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Janvier 2014)

Ça dépend de l'appareil photo en fait...

Sinon j'ai une astuce que j'utilise pour ma gopro: j'utilise un hub USB alimenté... Ça permet d'alimenter la gopro, qui du coup devient lisible par l'iPad... Ça coûte 10 euros dans n'importe quel FNAC, moins encore sur le web...


----------



## cillab (24 Janvier 2014)

merçi de ta réponse
je fais avec l'ancien 30 broches de mon 1ér ipad
j'ais tél a APPLE il faut que j'aille essayer mon ipad chez un roseller apple et que je les rappelle tu pense d'une solution je fais leurs boulot en plus je paye
ils nont q'a controler leurs accessoires  j'ais les boules


----------

